# 4-Andro Rx



## troubador (Mar 5, 2013)

What's the deal with this? I haven't heard many people talking about it on the board. I know it converts to test in a two step conversion. What's the bio-availability like? Seems like people would be all over it if it works like advertised.


----------



## gamma (Mar 6, 2013)

The write up  seems  promising  but I don't think the conversion  rate is very high . This product has been out for a while and this is the 2nd go around for im labs at it . Seems like it  would    have gotten more attention if it was worth anything .


----------



## troubador (Mar 6, 2013)

Well that sucks. I know a few people said they were going to run it. Wonder what results they got.


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 7, 2013)

This will be something to make a great 'addition to' a cycle, as running it solo would require excessive dosing.

It will convert to intermediate androgens and do 'magic' via 4-diol/dione pathways.

I would venture to say dosing in the 600-1000 mg range would yield noticeable/effective results if thinking about trying it by itself.

300-400 mgs stacked with another primary anabolic should do well.

Yes, that would be a lot of capsules, but this is only my opinion since I am very familiar with 4DHEA (AndroMass)

-Matt


----------



## troubador (Mar 7, 2013)

MattPorter;3036397
300-400 mgs stacked with another primary anabolic should do well.

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Primary anabolic as in what? It wouldn't really make sense to run it with test.


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 7, 2013)

In this case, primary = an effective ph
Check out this article, it should explain your questions
Looking at 4-Andro Rx, by IronMagLabs


----------



## troubador (Mar 7, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> In this case, primary = an effective ph
> Check out this article, it should explain your questions
> Looking at 4-Andro Rx, by IronMagLabs



That's what I figured. Maybe I'll get some to go with my super dmz 2.0


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 7, 2013)

troubador said:


> Primary anabolic as in what? It wouldn't really make sense to run it with test.




DMZ, Msten etc....

-Matt


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2013)

4-andro is the perfect stacker with other orals that shut you down because it provides testosterone that will improve mood, energy and libido.


----------



## Pharmacologist (Mar 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 4-andro is the perfect stacker with other orals that shut you down because it provides testosterone that will improve mood, energy and libido.



^^Exactly! Perfect to stack with MSTEN DMZ 2.0, etc.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm about to run 4-andro with black stone labs trenabol. Should be good


----------



## Pharmacologist (Mar 20, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> I'm about to run 4-andro with black stone labs trenabol. Should be good



You should log it


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 20, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> You should log it



i was actually thinking about it


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 29, 2013)

juicyjay said:


> You should log it





Eiserner Hahn said:


> i was actually thinking about it



Can a brother find any logs of these products? 

Im itching to try BSL Trenabol. But no logs?? 

Im guessing 4-AD is needed because BSL-Tren will shut you down pretty hard? 

Where's the evidence based practice?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm on both of them. I haven't had an issue libido wise.


----------

